# Fallout Group Roleplay With Furries (AU Fallout Universe)



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

Premise:

The following is a Fallout based roleplay that is an alternative universe within the Fallout universe that takes place after the events of Fallout 4 and Fallout New Vegas. In this AU anthros and Mobians were American citizens before the Great War of 2077.  Humans and anthros have been Vault Dwellers and have barely managed to survive the Nuclear apocalypses together. We shall use in game S.P.E.C.I.A.L stats to determine your character's (and mine) attributes and playstyles. Perks and skills can be optional, (since this will be an AU), but I need to know your character's basic advantages and limitations. Things like caps, rads, chems, and factions shall be mostly the same as in lore, with some added ones for this AU.

Plot:
Atlanta, Georgia was a target from the PLA Chinese during the Great War, but thanks anti-air naval systems, it was mostly spared from nuclear holocaust. However, there are places where there is heavy radiation and radstorms. Nearby the Metro Atlanta area, Vault 92 was created by Vault Tec to house native Georgians in all of the state in the event of full all out nuclear confrontation with the Communist Chinese. This fateful nuclear disaster would sadly come to pass and Vault 92's residents would emerge in a new and frightening world...

*Rules:*
1.I'm the Game Master, please accept my rulings and judgements. (I've worked very hard on this idea and I feel it will do great.)

2.We take in canon from Fallout 4 and New Vegas, this takes place after the Sole Survivor emerges from Vault 111 in the game.

3.Anthros, Sonic Oc's, and mutants are welcomed! However, there's some rules with these.
A) All anthros and Sonic OC's who are "pure" (not mutated by radiation or mutants), have to come from Vault 92. (Until there's other vaults discovered.)
B) Mutants such as Super Mutants, Non-feral ghouls, Nightkin, and other mostly sentient mutants can be from outside the vault, but must have reason to be there. They also are prohibited from joining certain factions. (Like the Brotherhood of Steel.)
C) This is a semi-serious roleplay, as in anthros and Mobians have to be trying to survive and rebuild civilization, (or destroy it) like you do in the games. *Fallout canon is status quo.*

4.All characters will start out with only their fists, a few supplies, and their pipboy. Weapons must be found, stolen, traded, bought, crafted, improvised. As well as any armor and items other than the basics fount.


Factions: (Some are made up, others are canon!)

Brotherhood of Steel: Their a knightly like order of technocrats who are remnants of the former US military. They have one goal, to protect everyone from dangerous pre-war technologies that lead up to the apocalypses of 2077. They're joinable, but strict and they vary from chapter to chapter. The East Coast Brotherhood stems from the one in Fallout 4 under Arthur Maxson. The Brotherhood is currently situated in and around the Center for Disease Control, a valuable place to help mankind with the various plagues and outbreaks, but also to contain deadly technologies and pathogens that are locked away deep within the facility. They will shoot on sight any trespassers without proper authorization, (for the betterment of all of course.)

Enclave: The almost always evil faction, former remnants of the US government who are EXTREMENTLY Xenophobic and want to bring back America to pre-war "greatness". They will not work with any mutant.

The Producers: Our Minutemen, local rural farmers, traders, colonists, and townsfolk who established a civilian militia, they're trying to rebuild society and they get their name after producing crops. (Lawful Good guys.)

Grief's Raiders: Will be our merry band of lawless killers, bounty hunters, savages, and thieves. They pretty much accept everyone, even some mutants! They're lead by a warlord known only as Grief the Fox.

Civilians: Those who just want to play it casual and slice of life larp in the wasteland of New Lanta. Allies with the Producers and protected by the Brotherhood, Grief will not hesitate to attack them in his raids.

Walking Ghouls: The "other" gang, (mostly for mutant players and non-vault dwellers). While they're made of various groups of mutants and non-feral ghouls, they're also lead by ghouls who are still semi-sane and they're known to brave the wastes. Average folk see them as freaks, think of them like a smaller and more benevolent version of the Master's Army from Fallout 1.



=======================================================
(Character sheets, please fill this out.)

Name:

Alias:

Age:

Species:

Gender:  (Please be semi-reasonable for a Fallout theme. Social justice rights are absolutely terrible in pre-war America, but you can have your character just played along with the others.)

Eye Color:

Hair Color:

Description:

Physique:

body Description:

Skintone:

Weight:

Height: (Your character must be small enough to exit the vault tec door.) 

Starting Perks:
Traits: (Like quirks.)

SPECIAL S: P: E: C: I: A: L: *(40 POINTS TOTAL), 5 is "normal", over 5 means you're strong in a certain aspect. But you can have negative stats to balance out your maximum. Like in the games. Think of it like Fallout: New Vegas's statline.) *

Strength:

Perception:

Endurance:

Charisma:

Intelligence:

Agility:

Luck:

Faction Loyalty:  (Brotherhood of Steel, Producers, Walking Ghouls, Grief's Raiders, Enclave, Civilians.)

Faction Reputations:  (Neutral is "nobody wants to kill me" or "I'm a civilian.")

Personality:

Alignment:  (Use the good old alignment chart.) 

Identifying Details:
Inventory/Bag:

Brief Backstory: (It can be simplistic, remember you're in post-war apocalypses America.)

*Starter*:
_The Vault door slowly opens as the massive drill bit moves the gigantic cog shaped vault door open slowly but surely to the right as the inner warning lights and sirens go off. It's Reclamation Day at Vault 92! Atlanta's most prestigious of vaults created by Vault Tec with the idea of housing both humans and anthros alike! This vault was an experiment to see what would happen with different species were all crowded in one subterranean super structure, but thankfully things were actually pretty okay!

As the door opens up and the light from the sun fills the inner sanctum of the blast door, your character gets their first ever feel of radiating heat.  This warmth, it's something they've never experienced before. This land, alien, this is a new beginning for all Vault Dwellers in 92. Stepping into what was alien ground, emerging from nearby the city of Sandy Springs, or what is left of it. Your Vault Dweller takes out their first step into the unknown. What awaits them? Who knows? Will they survive? Maybe, maybe not, but it beats living in a crowded vault all your lives with dwindling resources.

You have your trusty blue Vault Jumpsuit on, courtesy of Vault Tech. You all got your pipboy 3000 on, you were giving limited amounts of Stems and your very own C.A.M.P. Sadly, you were not given access to a weapon..oh well you can find a stick or a rock to use if someone gets uppity to you, right? _


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 27, 2021)

Name: Iron Century

Alias:

Age: 25

Species: Earth Pony

Gender: (Please be semi-reasonable for a Fallout theme. Social justice rights are absolutely terrible in pre-war America, but you can have your character just played along with the others.) MALE

Eye Color: Purple

Hair Color: Black

Description:

Physique:

body Description:

Skintone: White

Weight: Average

Height: (Your character must be small enough to exit the vault tec door.) Above Average

Starting Perks:
Traits: (Like quirks.)

SPECIAL S: P: E: C: I: A: L: *(40 POINTS TOTAL), 5 is "normal", over 5 means you're strong in a certain aspect. But you can have negative stats to balance out your maximum. Like in the games. Think of it like Fallout: New Vegas's statline.)*

Strength: 7

Perception: 5

Endurance: 7

Charisma: 6

Intelligence: 5

Agility: 7

Luck: 5

Faction Loyalty: (Brotherhood of Steel, Producers, Walking Ghouls, Grief's Raiders, Enclave, Civilians.): Brotherhood of Steel

Faction Reputations: (Neutral is "nobody wants to kill me" or "I'm a civilian.")
B.O.S.: Allied

Personality: Tolerant and Wise

Alignment: (Use the good old alignment chart.): Neutral Good

Identifying Details:
Inventory/Bag: T-45 Power Armor, T-45 Helmet, 10mm Handgun, Assault Rifle

Brief Backstory: (It can be simplistic, remember you're in post-war apocalypses America.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> Name: Iron Century
> 
> Alias:
> 
> ...



Is your pony one like MLP with magic or do they have hands to use weapons and stand up on two feet? Just curious?)

Also, if you play brotherhood, you'll start off near the Center for Disease Control. Think of it like the Citadel in Washington DC from Fallout 3, the Brotherhood has to defend this place with their very lives. If they don't, viruses could plague all of post-war America. )


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 28, 2021)

(Anthro, hands, but with feet as hooves.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> (Anthro, hands, but with feet as hooves.



Okay, well can they fit inside power armor?)


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 28, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Band1t (Jul 7, 2021)

Name: Pandora Peace

Alias: N/A

Age: 34

Species: Anthro Rabbit (Holland Lop)

Gender: Female

Eye Color: Amber

Hair Color: Titanium White

Description: Pandora is just a rabbit who likes science stuff. She is most commonly seen wearing a lab coat with some tan slacks and a tye-dye shirt, her thick lensed round glasses in front of her eyes. She has lots of pens in the pocket of her coat, and she has a very well hidden holster for a modified AER9 Laser Pistol. She wears thick, winter steel toed boots everywhere, and prefers them to any other shoe.

Physique: Small, Unmuscular, Skinny.

body Description: Pandora has short, white hair, and whitish tan fur with small spots everywhere. She is pretty small, and doesn't have any defining features about her body. Her small tail is generally hidden by her coat, but sticks out the back of her pants.

Skintone: ^^^

Weight: 104 LBS

Height:5'4

Starting Perks: Intense Training, Comprehension, Animal Friend
Traits: Four Eyes, Small Frame, Good Natured.

SPECIAL S: P: E: C: I: A: L: *(40 POINTS TOTAL), 5 is "normal", over 5 means you're strong in a certain aspect. But you can have negative stats to balance out your maximum. Like in the games. Think of it like Fallout: New Vegas's statline.)*

Strength: 4

Perception: 3

Endurance: 6

Charisma: 7

Intelligence: 10

Agility: 6

Luck: 5

Faction Loyalty: Enclave (R&D)

Faction Reputations: Enclave: Idolized. B.O.S: Wild Child. The Producers: Neutral. Civilians: Neutral. Walking Ghouls: Neutral. Grief's Raiders: Mixed.

Personality: Pandora is a very, very passive person. Though she carries a weapon, it's mostly for show, and she barely knows how to use it. She will almost always try to talk her way out of things, and will let people capture her so she doesn't get hurt. She's very loyal to the enclave, being born and raised in the ways of it. She's crazy smart, and likes to show it all the time, so she loves to hang out with people who are less intellectual then her. She's very nice and loves meeting people, but that sometimes gets her into trouble.

Alignment: Lawful Good

Identifying Details: (Not sure what to put here.)
Inventory/Bag: Stimpacks (4), Metal Scraps (3) Scrap Electronics (4), Fusion Cells (15) Laser Pistol (1) Gas Mask (1)

Brief Backstory: (I would like to know when the game takes place so I can make my thing accurate... So what year?)


----------

